# Farmpro 2420 3 point lift will not lower



## *T-BONE* (May 4, 2020)

I've read through many forum topics and none seem to address my issue. I have my father's old farmpro 2420. The tractor runs great, starts in cold weather with ease and easy on the grass. I have a hydraulic leak at the steering ram but everything else is good. 

My problem began a few months ago. I started noticing I had to search for a "sweet spot" to lower the 3-point hitch. Lifts and holds anywhere you put it. Now when under load such as a round bail of hay, it doesn't want to lower... then on some days it lowers fine. I've researched the assembly beside of the seat and the only thing to do is replace it....not rebuild it. Anything I'm missing here as an option.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Most guys would change hydraulic fluid and filter. Have you done that?


----------

